# UPDATED  who can change knife handle?



## T-N-T (Aug 7, 2014)

I picked this up two or three years ago at a flea market for $20.  Turns out it's now my favorite Skinner.  The handle is cracking and holding blood and germs bad.  I want a new antler handle installed.  I'll supply the antler.
Any takers PM me please


----------



## T-N-T (Aug 8, 2014)

I'll pay...  Any one?


----------



## flintlocker (Aug 8, 2014)

If one of the local guys wont do it, I will help you out.


----------



## Razor Blade (Aug 8, 2014)

Normally , I would jump on it, but I am covered up at the moment. Scott


----------



## Gobbler Down (Aug 8, 2014)

PM sent


----------



## T-N-T (Aug 8, 2014)

Thanks for the interest guys.  I have someone lined up for an overhaul.


----------



## liv2bowhunt (Aug 9, 2014)

Post final product once all is said and done!


----------



## Razor Blade (Aug 9, 2014)

Yes sir , i wanna see it also when done


----------



## T-N-T (Aug 10, 2014)

Judging from the work I have seen this fella do on here,  it's going to look just great.


----------



## T-N-T (Aug 15, 2014)

So I asked to get the handle changed on my knife.  Well I got it....  New handle and so much more!  I dont have it in my hands yet.  It is still in the mail and I cannot wait!  The excitement is much more than I thought it would be.  I cannot say enough about Gobbler Down (Jim).    
Again, I cant wait to get my knife and get it working the hide off some deer in a few months.
Thanks Jim!


----------



## Razor Blade (Aug 15, 2014)

Nice work indeed sir. Looks good Jim.


----------



## Gobbler Down (Aug 15, 2014)

Thank you Sir....It was kismet...last year I cut the antler too short for Christmas present for a long time friend. I ended up setting it aside until this little treasure showed up....Voilá!


----------



## T-N-T (Aug 15, 2014)

Gobbler Down said:


> Thank you Sir....It was kismet...last year I cut the antler too short for Christmas present for a long time friend. I ended up setting it aside until this little treasure showed up....Voilá!



Voila indeed!


----------



## bbs383ci (Aug 15, 2014)

Yes sir he did a jam up job on that.


----------



## Gobbler Down (Aug 15, 2014)

The Bear, Deer and Turkey tracks are electro/acid etched.  In an email Chris stated that he enjoyed the pursuit of all three...figured it was an easy addition rather than hand scribing everything.  

I would like to know if the original maker is still plying the trade.  Other than the JB weld filling voids behind the guard and used as an epoxy....quite a bit of thought went into keeping everything straight and tight. 

I don't know but you can tell as soon as you pick it up that it meant something to someone before Chris lucked upon it. 
Another reason I took care in honoring the original knife with a little steel botox.  

Who knows....maybe half a century from now a Great Great Grandson or Granddaughter will pick it up and feel the same way.

If it was one of my cousins or the like, they'd use it for prying railroad spikes or stirring the hot coals at a s'mores  fest.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Aug 15, 2014)

Wow dude that turned out amazing ! Beautiful work of art


----------



## flintlocker (Aug 15, 2014)

Nice work


----------



## T-N-T (Aug 16, 2014)

Gobbler Down said:


> The Bear, Deer and Turkey tracks are electro/acid etched.  In an email Chris stated that he enjoyed the pursuit of all three...figured it was an easy addition rather than hand scribing everything.
> 
> I would like to know if the original maker is still plying the trade.  Other than the JB weld filling voids behind the guard and used as an epoxy....quite a bit of thought went into keeping everything straight and tight.
> 
> ...



When I bought that knife there was another one that had the same "mark".  But it was not as weathered and cost a good deal more.  Not to mention I just didnt like.  But judging from the contents on the table I think these knives fell victim to an estate sale or the like.
Now flash forward to now,  I will not be letting this thing go for anything.  I will likely have a slight growl if someone picks it up this fall while skinning deer and wants to give it a try...

Gobbler,  you think I could really get a railroad tie up with it?  I really want some to hold down my duck decoys...


----------



## Gobbler Down (Aug 16, 2014)

*Spike.....*

I bet with a little determination and it being as razor sharp as it is....you could force someone to remove the spike for you!!!


----------



## IFLY4U (Aug 18, 2014)

Great job Jim.


----------



## Gobbler Down (Aug 18, 2014)

IFLY4U said:


> Great job Jim.



Thanks Brother...I appreciate the push. Means a great deal coming from a fellow warrior knife artist.


----------



## T-N-T (Aug 18, 2014)

So I got the knife in the mail today.  And I am at a loss for words...  This knife is amazing!  The pics post above do it NO justice.  It is just plain great.  The handle is all polished and perfect.  The grinding on the spine is awesome and the rings on the guard are flawless. 
Great job Jim!  I am pleased beyond belief!


----------



## bigelow (Aug 18, 2014)

Now that is sweet.


----------



## Bkeepr (Aug 20, 2014)

beautiful!


----------



## Gobbler Down (Sep 7, 2014)

Bkeepr said:


> beautiful!



Thank you very much!


----------



## T-N-T (Sep 15, 2014)

If anyone needs to learn how to sharpen a knife, maybe gobbler down will do a seminar.  this thing is like a new razor blade.  Was hoping to take a deer apart with it this weekend but no shots came about.  So I carved up dinner last night.  Just thought I would share


----------



## Gobbler Down (Feb 8, 2015)

How's she holding up?  Just etched a couple of samurai dog tags and saw the animal tracks in the file and thought of the project.....


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 9, 2015)

Just like new.  I only killed two deer this year and helped with one other. (About six less than normal that I have my hands in). But still my favorite knife!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Feb 9, 2015)

Awesome job all the way around.  You guys on this forum are top notch people.


----------



## T-N-T (Apr 8, 2015)

Gobbler down wanted me to show a follow up pic of the work he did.  To show how the etching is holding up. 
To me,  it looks just fine and dandy. Looking back at the original pic it appears it might have faded just a slight bit. But then again it could be lighting differences too.  This pic looks more gray than it does in person. 
Either way,  it's nothing to worry about.   I have washed and scrubbed it after cutting up some deer and such.  in my opinion it is fine craftsmanship and I would order it all over again. 

Thanks again gobbler!   I still love my knife and show it off regularly.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Apr 12, 2015)

Dang Toph, you have a definate gem right there. Beautiful blade! Fantastic craftsmanship Gobbler.


----------



## T-N-T (Apr 13, 2015)

Geffellz18 said:


> Dang Toph, you have a definate gem right there. Beautiful blade! Fantastic craftsmanship Gobbler.



Im extremely proud of the knife.


----------

